
ICE to deport online-only students on student visas - scottoreily
https://twitter.com/ReichlinMelnick/status/1280207487573069827
======
raybb
Text: "This is bad. ICE just told students here on student visas that if their
school is going online-only this fall, the students must depart the United
States and cannot remain through the fall semester.
[https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/sevp-modifies-temporary-
ex...](https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/sevp-modifies-temporary-exemptions-
nonimmigrant-students-taking-online-courses-during")

~~~
cchance
How can they even do this, they have a VISA they're attending the schools
classes, how does ICE suddenly get to dictate that it must be in-person
classes?

This is some seriously blatant nationalist shit to try to just get rid of
foreigners, Like I said on a different post first it was they didn't want
illegal immigrants, then they didn't want "bad" immigrants, supposedly the
good immigrants were ok, but now suddenly college students that were forced
into online only semesters are also not wanted?

Good schools should do something about this like have 99% online classes, with
a "check-in class" that counts as in-person attendance, or something to
protect these students.

~~~
mikecoles
How can they even do this? - The visas are so they can attend class. If
classes are online, there's no need for the visa as they can take the class
from home. Not that hard to understand.

"Good schools" \- Ha.

